# Tapout Hat



## Nslade3011 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I'm looking for a Tapout Hat, Ive searched the internet and cant find one reasonable priced, Where can i find out cheapish? I dont wanna spend like 20-30 quid a hat lol.

So can anyone help me out or am i gunna have to pay a lot of money??


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I say buy a different hat. Cause Tapout is gay


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I've never bought anything tapout.. for me its the chav of the MMA industry.

I like the warrior wear hats


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Seriously, Tapout??? Do you wander round saying "Hey everyone, I'm a cage fighter!" LOL


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

I wear a big ****ing tapout hat, any one gives me beef irl, I suplex them in to the floor and gnp them. I must admit I like the quality of my tapout hat but it was 20 quid. Yes I walk like a chav, yes I do talk like a chav some times, so f**k you bluds im safe innit, wicked.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

i do like the T with the guns either side of the skull. innit also.


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

Yetiman said:


> I wear a big ****ing tapout hat, any one gives me beef irl, I suplex them in to the floor and gnp them. I must admit I like the quality of my tapout hat but it was 20 quid. Yes I walk like a chav, yes I do talk like a chav some times, so f**k you bluds im safe innit, wicked.


You ruined it with "irl" as if a chav would have enough nerd-knowledge to know that. :laugh:


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

SickShaolin said:


> You ruined it with "irl" as if a chav would have enough nerd-knowledge to know that. :laugh:


darn, I must sharpen up on my chav skills


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, you've been found out!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

SteSteez said:


> the chav of the MMA industry.


lol



SanshouMatt said:


> wander round saying "Hey everyone, I'm a cage fighter!"


...even if they're really not 

lol again.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

When I say chav I don't mean rockport wearing burberry cap hands holding penis skinheads on a council estate. I mean the brand is crossover, like I no longer associate it with people involved in MMA.

I never see anyone in a nightclub wearing Sprawl tshirts you know.

By all means wear Tapout if you like their stuff, just alot of new smaller independant brands out there involved in the MMA industry that are making cool looking stuff, not generic crossover stuff that sells in Walmart in The US.. imean its like caged steel being sold over here in asda.

Would you pay Â£20 for a george cap? hell no.


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

SteSteez said:


> When I say chav I don't mean rockport wearing burberry cap hands holding penis skinheads on a council estate. I mean the brand is crossover, like I no longer associate it with people involved in MMA.
> 
> I never see anyone in a nightclub wearing Sprawl tshirts you know.
> 
> ...


Would you pay Â£40 for a pay of george shorts? No. I paid Â£40 for my sprawl shorts, they are a decent quality and really comfortable. Same with my Tapout hat it fits nice, its a decent quality and I like tap out.

Would you spend Â£600 + on a George coat? No, if you are in to it and like it would you spend that much on a Stone Island CP Company coat? I would.

I do like your post btw, you do bring up some valid points


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes i would pay Â£40 for Sprawl shorts, but do Asda sell them? no... Asda's equivalent is walmart in the states, and they sell Tapout.

My point is tapout is a crossover brand, and i no longer associate it with people involved in MMA, unless they are told to wear it when infront of a tv camera.

Being a crossover brand isn't a bad thing whatsoever, its a business and they are there to post profit, just I don't wish to wear their products to show my association to MMA, I would wear their products if i had no money and the salvation army donated a bag of clothing to me to wear, along with some gola trainers and lee jeans.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

SteSteez said:


> if i had no money and the salvation army donated a bag of clothing to me to wear, along with some gola trainers and lee jeans.


That could be a winning combination if your cool enough to pull it off...which i am


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Tapout is annoying now ..

I understand if you have an older tapout shirt, When they were true mma ..

But nowadays, I just see fakers wearing tapout just because they saw a few fighters wear it ..

When in New York, I Went Crazy And Bought Loads Of Warrior & Throwdown clothing


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

jeevan said:


> Tapout is annoying now ..
> 
> I understand if you have an older tapout shirt, When they were true mma ..


That's the problem with underground activities brought to the mainstream - thwere'll always be people saying they were before the masses; oldskool etc, and tend to give less respect to the 'newbies'.

I don't think owning a Tapout shirt 8 years ago was more 'true' than owning one today. I remember my friend buying 'resina' wear before it got massive in the new dread scene, in 2000, but he bought it not because of the reference to the cultural movement, but because he happened to think those were some comfortable trousers.

I could have bought a Tapout shirt 8 years ago when I was years away from knowing what MMA is, because I liked the print in it.

By all means I'm not trying to be aggressive here, but I think that what's 'true' and what's not argument is kind of silly, really. In fact, buying a brand because represents a movement (regardless of the quality product itself) never quite warmed up in my bia - and Tapout has just as good shirts as any other highstreet brand. If we're talking about MMA gear, though, that's a whole different subject.


----------

